# Daughter's first bird!



## Day Late (Aug 12, 2003)

Daughter's first Turkey, we called in 4 toms, 1 shot 30 yds, 9.5" beard, 1" spurs, I can't stop grinning!


----------



## Alexx (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice bird. Congrats


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Congrats to your daughter on a great first bird!!! The grin afterwords is usually better than shooting the bird yourself!


----------



## jaywkr (Apr 7, 2008)

Beautiful bird. Congrats!


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

:woohoo1:


----------



## jc502 (Oct 8, 2002)

I thought about forming a team last night, with you, me, and the girls! 

Nice Job!!!!


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

Way awesome. As said before, that smile really seals the deal. 

Way to go!


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

Congrats to both you and your daughter!


----------



## kbhunter (Dec 1, 2005)

Congrats on her first bird! Take lots of pics.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

:woohoo1::woohoo1:


----------



## T-Bug #24 (Apr 23, 2002)

Awesome job.


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Congrats, her smile tells the story....

Mike


----------



## Sportdog (Oct 6, 2005)

I can only imagine how happy you must have been for her. Story will last a lifetime. Congratulations to your daughter and you!


----------



## Beaversson (Jun 5, 2009)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

Outstanding!!:coolgleam


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Way to score on your first bird!


----------



## JC Keith (Dec 27, 2005)

Congrats to the hunter and father! 

Very nice bird!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

You must be very proud, congrats to your daughter.


----------



## Day Late (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for the replies guys! It's the next day and I'm still ginning. I could be prouder of her, this is one of may things, I couldn't ask for more.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

Good for her, that's awesome! You're one proud papa.


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

That's great! Hey, girls can hunt too!


----------

